# Rupes



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone know if anyone will be selling rupes kits?
Last year rupes themselves didn't have much stock apparently
TIA


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Im sure a few of the traders will have stock


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You may find guys like Slims Detailing or Elite Car Care or Shop N Shine would possibly have some.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll have some machines and consumables available. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

We're also bringing a Rupes stock for the show


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Any of you bringing ibrid accessories?


----------

